# mum and two german shepherd puppies



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't know where to start, today my friend Debbie and I have rescued a mum and her 2, 10 week old puppies. 
to cut a very long story short, the landlord kicked the occupants out of the house and she has left the dogs. they where living in squalor and filth, we have had the dogs signed over and we took the puppies straight to the vets, they have been wormed, de-flead and healthchecked, they both have dicky tummys so have been given precautinary anti -biotics and are in isolation at Debbies kennels till the vets sees them on Monday, I will post some piccies soon!!! THEY ARE GORGEOUS, 2 BOYS!!!!!!

mum is still there, she would have gone in Debbies spare kennel, but the puppies are there in isolation, when I left, the owner was cooking her some chicken and rice, she will have to stay there at least till Monday, sheis outside but has now got a clean green house type thing to live in, the landlord is doing his best. Lady is beautiful, all black with beige paws, kc registered and 3 years old.

can anyone foster her till Monday or preferably offer her a home. please!!!!!

the puppys are also looking for a forever home! can anyone help, please!!!!!

ohhhhhh my blood boils. the dad is also there, he is kc registered with full pedigree but the landlord is offering him a home. 

these poor animals where kept outside all the time and wherer living in their own crap. it beats me why they can still tolerate a human near them, but they are sweet and loving. Mum is very loving just a little nervous.

can any one please help me in finding a home for these sweeties!!!!

I am in st. helens, merseyside


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

these are the puppies, safe in the back of the van!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

sweeties, please help!!

I can go and get a photo of mum if anyone would like to see her!


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

if only i lived closer i may have been interested


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish we weren't going on holiday tomorrow or I might have been able to persuade my OH, is the mum good with cats do you know?


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

not sure but I can find out and get a photo of her if you want!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh please don't. i've been trying to talk my hubby into letting me get another gsd. they look adorable.*


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

please pm me if you are interested!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am getting a brick wall with the OH, apparently we "don't need another dog", I will keep working on him while we are away but he is digging his heals in, I don't think you will have much trouble finding homes for those adorable pups though, sending you rep for rescuing them.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I love people like you, you have a heart of gold for rescuing these darling angels. If my mum would allow a 3rd dog i would take mum or one of the pups in seconds!

Please keep us posted about them.


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

i really dont know how some poeple can be so mean to animals. if i had the space i would have one. at least now they will find good homes and be loved xx


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

the puppy mum, Lady, very loing!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

they are all gorgeous!! 

well done for rescuing them.xx


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

one puppy has found a forever home when he comes out of quarantine. Mum and the other still need you!!:smile:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I want one!

Darn the 2 dogs only policy at my house


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What do we know about Mum ??

What's she like ???


God i wish Mr R would give in i would take one of them in a heartbeat


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

What a shame mum couldnt be homed with her pups, that wud be amazing!!!!!!!!

I would grab them if i had the room 

Good luck and im sending u rep for rescuing them too.....you're a fab lady!!!!!!!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

mum is 3 years, and a lovely temperment, she is kc registered and has a full pedigree, she has had 2 litters and would have had many more had she been left, someone out there is her Mum. please help!!!

she deserves a loving home!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are lovely, hope they find forever homes  x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i hope they find forever homes soon hilary!

nobody can resist a puppy 

could you possibly ask other GSD rescues - they possibly put them on there site so they get more intrest!

here is a list just incase 

GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG RESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES

have you tried all of the GSD forums?

PM if you want some more


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> What do we know about Mum ??
> 
> What's she like ???
> 
> God i wish Mr R would give in i would take one of them in a heartbeat


Tell the Rain Man he isn't very nice LOL


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

both puppies have found there forever homes, whoooooooooooooooooooo! 
can anyone please help Mum!!!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

hilary bradshaw said:


> both puppies have found there forever homes, whoooooooooooooooooooo!
> can anyone please help Mum!!!!


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now all we need is darling mum to find a home.........


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

glad to hear the pups have found homes and i hope mum will be as lucky too 

hubby likes the darker coloured shepherds ... she is lovely!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

me too, she,s lovely, I have 4 dogs myself or I genuinly would,nt hesitate, 

come on guys, you know you want her!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw i wish i could  lol hope she finds a home! Great news about the puppies! xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hilary bradshaw said:


> me too, she,s lovely, I have 4 dogs myself or I genuinly would,nt hesitate,
> 
> come on guys, you know you want her!!!


Has she had contact with Kids at all ???


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

yes, lots of them, the house was full of kids and she was very tolerant, I believe one of the younger children killed (accidently) one of her puppies. my heart breaks for her, despite everything she is a sweetie and this will now only get better as she is out of that enviroment


----------



## tsgray70 (Sep 23, 2009)

What an incredible looking dog with a very sad story. I wish we could offer her a home but I dont think we would be suitable. 

I only joined these forums a few days ago and I think the hardest thing is that I want to help all of the dogs.

I really hope that she finds a home soon


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Mum has found a forever home, whoooooop! she will be spending the week with me till her new mum can pick her up and she has settled in well! we have now had Duke signed over and we are looking for him a home. I will get him tomorrow and will post some piccies.

he is 4 years old and has a full pedigree and is KC registered!!!
__________________


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hilary bradshaw said:


> Mum has found a forever home, whoooooop! she will be spending the week with me till her new mum can pick her up and she has settled in well! we have now had Duke signed over and we are looking for him a home. I will get him tomorrow and will post some piccies.
> 
> he is 4 years old and has a full pedigree and is KC registered!!!
> __________________


Thats fantastic news xxxxx Hopefully Duke will follow soon xxxxxxxx

Well done to all involved


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Brilliant news about the mum!  x


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Duke has found a loving home and will be going to live with Lady, hows that for a happy ending!!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hilary bradshaw said:


> Duke has found a loving home and will be going to live with Lady, hows that for a happy ending!!!!


Thants fantastic news i can stop nagging Mr R now 

Well done to all involved xx


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

we are a brand new rescue called ''Paws and Claws'' we are hoping to secure two 7month old gsd puppies very soon and also a 2 year old gsd.
so...... keep nagging!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hilary bradshaw said:


> we are a brand new rescue called ''Paws and Claws'' we are hoping to secure two 7month old gsd puppies very soon and also a 2 year old gsd.
> so...... keep nagging!!!


My business is called Paws&Claws (hence the name hehe)

Dont tempt me with more doggies!  x


----------



## mark taylor (Oct 10, 2009)

have you still got them, iam in st helens, i will have them all. sorry just read all the messages, glad they founds homes


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

I should have updated this a long time ago...
things didn't work out for Lady in her new home and she had to come back to me...guess what, 12 months later and she is still here.
she is now called Sacha and I adore her, she is great with my 4 dogs and loves my rats.
she came back for a reason, she was always meant to be with me.

Sacha as she is now.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

She really is stunning.. must have been fate lol


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Hugeee well done on keeping her ! What about her puppies and dad? Are they still in their forever homes ? x ps - shes gorgeous !


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

yes, the puppies are wonderful and I,m in touch with their families.
Dad has a great life living on a farm


----------

